# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  FidalReef

## Joao Carlos Pereira

Olá,
Vou colocar o meu setup do novo áqua totalmente novo.
O nome: Como moro na Qta dos Fidalguinhos (Barreiro) surgiu-me esta ideia para o nome: 


*FIDALREEF*

Data de Montagem:  Setembro de 2007


Aquario
180cm * 65cm * 65cm = 760L brutos

Sump: 100* 40cm * 40cm com 3 divisorias

Substrato:
200kg areia de coral 
50kgAreão de coral aragonita 
Rocha Viva: 70 kg
Rocha morta:40 Kg

Escumador: 
1-Bubble Master 250 (para 3000L )

Iluminacão:
1-Calha Jebo 3 x HQI 150w-20000k + 2 x T5 54w actinicas  ligadas 6 HQI e 8 horas actinicas
1-Moonlighit 120cm DIY

Movimentacão:
2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 1 Resun 15000 wavemaker + 2 wave marea 2400 + aquabee 1000

Retorno da Sump para o aquario:
1-ATI 5000L/h

Aquecimento:
2-Termostatos de 300w 

Arrefecimento:
1-Refrigerador Teco RA 200

Equipamentos: 
1-Controlador de ORP/PH Milwaukee
1-Ozonizadore Enaly 300U
1-Osmoregulador Water Level Alarm da Tunze
1-Reactor de kalkwasser DIY (Tipo Deltec) alimentado por uma bomba de osmoregulação
1-Reactor de Cálcio: DIY (Tipo Deltec) ,alimentado por uma bomba peristaltica sp3000.(trabalha 24 h) com midia aquamedic com garrafa de 2Kg de Co2 e valvula selonoide com Controller PH Control Millwaukee
1 Controlador de temperatura Weipro mod 2 (Ventuinhas e termostatos)
1 UV filter 1500l/h


Parametros:

KH= 10º Dkh
PH= 8.3
CA= 320 mg/l
MG= 1380
Fosfato= 0
TºC= 25º
ORP= 415 (sem ozonizador)



Vivos:
1 Zebrasooma Flavescens
1 Cromo viridis
1 Chelmon Rostratos

Alguns sps,lps e moles

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Aqui vão algumas fotos com as maquinas que tenho não consigo fazer melhor.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

mais umas

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

o aquario parece estar a andar bem...

mas acho k parece muito vazio....

mais rocha ai ia ficar um espetáculo....

fica bem

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá João,

qual é o teu TECO? como fazes a alimentação dele (água)? Por bomba ou por gravidade?

Relativamente ao teu layout, alterava alguma coisa. Os 3 montes que estás a tentar fazer parecem mais uma fila de pedras! Sugiro que alteres a altura e largura dos montes de modo a que eles se destaquem!

As fotos não fazem transparecer a real beleza desse reef (penso eu), como tal, tenta cravar alguém para tirar umas fotos mais consistentes com a realidade.

Coloca as condições ambientais do tanque (pH, temperatura, ORP, etc.)

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá João

Parabens pelo teu projecto, pois tem tudo pra vir a ser um belissimo aquário, pois penso que investiste na material certo e adequado às dimensões do teu tanque(esta foi só pra me meter com bruno quinzico  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  )
Não gosto muito do teu layout, pois penso de que o aqua ficaria muito mais composto se tivesse 2 escarpas às pontas e uma ilha no meio, más tambem me apercebo de que estará assim devido a pouca rocha existente no mesmo(pelo menos da a ideia disso).
Não leves a mal este meu comentário, pois nao é com intuito de criticar nada, mas unicamente uma opinião pessoal.
Abraço e boa sorte pra esse projecto.


P.S. -de fotografo tas como eu na percebes nada disso , pois assim as fotos na favorecem nada os nossos reeff`s. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> boas,
> 
> o aquario parece estar a andar bem...
> 
> mas acho k parece muito vazio....
> 
> mais rocha ai ia ficar um espetáculo....
> 
> fica bem


Concordo, está um pouco vazio de rocha, mas espero comprar mais alguma pouca pois quero bastante espaço para corais. tenho poucoa corais e ainda por cima são frag´s. Pode ser que alguma alma caridosa resolva oferecer-me uns frag´s....

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Olá João,
> 
> qual é o teu TECO? como fazes a alimentação dele (água)? Por bomba ou por gravidade?
> 
> Relativamente ao teu layout, alterava alguma coisa. Os 3 montes que estás a tentar fazer parecem mais uma fila de pedras! Sugiro que alteres a altura e largura dos montes de modo a que eles se destaquem!
> 
> As fotos não fazem transparecer a real beleza desse reef (penso eu), como tal, tenta cravar alguém para tirar umas fotos mais consistentes com a realidade.
> 
> Coloca as condições ambientais do tanque (pH, temperatura, ORP, etc.)
> ...


Bruno,
Parametros colocados no setup. O refrigerador não está ligado (ainda) pois desde a montagem do aqua ainda não foi preciso. Mas é uma boa ideia ser alimentado por gravidade. Quanto ás fotos estou como o Rogério Miguel Gomes apareça uma alma caridosa...

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> ...
> Não leves a mal este meu comentário, pois nao é com intuito de criticar nada, mas unicamente uma opinião pessoal....


Não levo nem nunca levarei a mal (até poque tenho olhos na cara) pois prefiro comentarios sinceros como o teu do que os famosos "espetacular ...maravilhoso, etc" quando toda gente ve que de espetacular nada tem. :SbOk3:  

Quanto as fotos, ou não dá realmente para fazer melhor com a minha camcorder ou eu sou mesmo uma M...da a tirar fotos, ou as duas. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva João Carlos
Embora esteja a responder no tópico que abriste sobre o problema que tens com os Dinoflagelados, resolvi colocar aqui também porque pense que é importante ter esta informação no desenvolvimento e histórico do teu sistema que assim servirá de ajuda para outros que um dia visitem o tópico à procura de informação e possam ver um aquário que será um bom exemplo mas que evoluiu e passou por fases de evolução onde foram sendo efectuadas abordagens sucessivas para levar a um resultado bom.




> Postado originalmente por Joao Carlos Pereira
> 
> O meu substrato é composto por 98% de areia de coral (reef sand) e o restante de areão de coral 2 a 3mm de espessura. Penso que não deve reter quase nutrientes nenhuns.
> 
> 
> Viva João Carlos
> Estive a analisar as imagens que colocaste do teu sistema e parece-me ter identificado uma moda ou padrão que é o seguinte:
> 
> A camada superficial do substrato é de granulometria grossa, bem grossa eu diria e as manchas castanhas ficam pela espessura dessa camada grossa. Além disso as manchas castanhas surgem na parte posterior do sistema, o que não significa que entretanto se tenham alargado qual manto às demais zonas do areão.
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Há dois dias coloquei 50ml de algen EX. Voltei a colocar as HQI 150w 10000K, porque estas realçam os dinoflagelatos, isto para testar a eficacia do Algen Ex. Os dinoflagelatos parecem estar a diminuir. Hoje o manto de algas quase desapareceu, vou continuar o tratamento com este produto que recomenda 6ml/100litros de água de dois em dois dias. Não notei qualquer reação nos corais e restantes vivos.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Entretanto o meu escumador continua a tirar muita porcaria fedorenta. semanalmente limpo-o. Acho estranho tirar tanta caca uma vez que só tenho tres peixes, um Z. flavescens M: uma C. Viridis e um C. Rostratos S.

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Então novidades?

Mais ao menos no sentido do que o Pedro disse, parece-me que essas bombas têm de ser colocadas de outra forma. No entanto se vais mudar o layout e acrescentar mais rocha, faz isso primeiro e só depois muda a disposição das bombas.

Abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

João, 
Novidades sé o facto de as algas se terem iro embora. Isto só com o pruduto acima descrito.Ainda não acrescentei rocha nem mexi nas bombas. Para já não deverei fazer mais investimentos, estou a preparar-me para adquirir uma calha Solaris Led 72" para ver se reduzo os gastos com a electricidade, mas vamos ver os  não se apanham por aí.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Actualização depois de introdução de 40 Kg de rocha morta.

----------


## Ricardo Ruffo

Boas 

Depois de uma visita, a casa do João para trazer uns frags. Aproveitei e tirei umas fotos, para mostrar o verdadeiro potencial, deste pedaço de oceano.

Aqui vão algumas (muitas) fotos:

----------


## Ricardo Ruffo

O meu obrigado ao João pela disponibilidade e pela oferta que me fez.


Abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Eu é que agradeço pelas fotos. Obrigado.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Vou postar aqui algumas actualizaçoes resumidas do setup(desculpem o atraso) está actualizada á data de:FIDALREEF

Alteração de Montagem: Novembro de 2008


Aquario
180cm * 65cm * 65cm = 760L brutos

Sump: 100* 40cm * 40cm com 3 divisorias

Substrato:
200kg areia de coral 
50kgAreão de coral aragonita 
Rocha Viva: 70 kg
Rocha morta:40Kg

Escumador: 
1-Bubble Master 250 (para 3000L )

Iluminacão:
1-Calha Jebo 3 x HQI 150w-20000k + 2 x T5 54w actinicas ligadas 6 HQI e 8 horas actinicas


Movimentacão:
2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 1 Resun 15000 wavemaker + 2 wave marea 2400 + 3 Sunsun 5000l/h

Retorno da Sump para o aquario:
1-ATI 5000L/h

Aquecimento:
1-Termostatos de 300w 

Arrefecimento:
1-Refrigerador Teco RA 200

Equipamentos: 
1-Controlador de ORP/PH Milwaukee
1-Osmoregulador Water Level Alarm da Tunze
1-Reactor de kalkwasser DIY (Tipo Deltec) alimentado por uma bomba de osmoregulação
1-Reactor de Cálcio: DIY (Tipo Deltec) ,alimentado por uma bomba peristaltica sp3000.(trabalha 24 h) com midia aquamedic com garrafa de 2Kg de Co2 e valvula selonoide com Controller PH Control Millwaukee
1 Controlador de temperatura Weipro mod 2 (Ventoinhas e termostatos)

Parametros:

KH= 10º Dkh
PH= 8.3
CA= 320 mg/l
MG= 1380
Fosfato= 0
TºC= 25º
ORP= 415 (sem ozonizador)



Vivos:
1 Zebrasooma Flavescens
1 Cromo viridis
2 Ocelaris
1 Imperador 
1 Flavissimus 
1 Loriculus

Corais:
Histrix
Efflorescens 
Peltada
Acroporas
Montiporas
Tubipora
Gonioporas
Turbinaria
Sun coral
eufilia
sinularia
sarcophyton
lobophyton
gsp
cladiela
ricordia
xénia
palytoas
capnella

Invertebrados.
debelius
ambionesis
cerites eremitas

Acho que é tudo.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Entretanto á cerca de um mês comecei o combate ao consumo de electricidade. A juntar á mudança de balastros ferromagneticos das hqi por electronicos, retirei algumas bombas de circulação, aproveitando para testar a teoria do António Victor http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16738 . Tirei as duas Tunze 6060+Resum 15000+ 1 Wave marea+ 2 Sunsun. Ficou então 2 Sunsun 5000l/h + 1 wave marea 2500 l/h que está por trás do paredão de rocha. Alterei o tempo de utilização do escumador para 7 horas diarias(coincide com as hqi ligadas), porque reparei que quando po PH (periodo nocturno) baixa o escumador não retira quase nada e para surpresa o orp subiu de 415 para 450. Também alterei o tempo de funcionamento do reactor de calcio para 5 horas diarias (no periodo nocturno do áqua), este reactor diy tem uma peristaltica sp 3000 + uma aquabee 1000.
Isto tem sido faseado e até agora nada se ressentiu parece-me até que os corais estão com os polipos mais abertos. A ver vamos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

Boas da Bermuda :SbOk: ,

  Este teu aquario esta um espectáculo :Palmas:  , 
  os meus parabéns  :tutasla:  .
  Continua com o bom trabalho :Vitoria:  

Abraços da bermuda :SbBienvenu1: .
RicardoJRS

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Uma actualização:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  João

Um belo àqua  :yb677: ...sem parecer um cabaz  :yb665: ...tanto de peixes,como corais.
 :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Bruno

o aquario tá fantastico.
parabens :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
grande evolução que o aquario teve para melhor
continua a postar fotos  :SbOk:

----------


## machado

Boas,

O aquário está excelente. Parabéns pelo trabalho.

Estou a pensar em montar o meu 1º reef e uma vez que somos vizinhos, também moro nos Fidalguinhos, gostava de te perguntar qual a loja em que tens comprado o material?

um abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Obrigado pelos comentarios. As fotos foram tiradas com o HTC Diamond, são as possiveis e sem photoshop :yb624: , penso que ao vivo é um bocadinho mais bonito. Se alguem se quiser candidatar para umas fotos eu agradeço.

Machado,

Compro em varias lojas (mas nehuma no Barreiro) tanto fisicas como online sempre onde o preço é mais barato e justo. Se quiseres cá aparecer avisa por pm.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

1 - Tipo de negocio:

Venda Total .

2 - Descrição produto:Vivos


Artigo 8 - 1 halichoeres_chrysus 20€
Artigo 9 - 1 Sarcophyton xxl 50€
Artigo 10 - 3 Sarcophyton s 15€
Artigo 11 - 1 Seriatopora histryx xxl 50€
Artigo 12 - 1 Seriatopora histryx xl 45€

Artigo 14 - 2 Pocilocopora pink xxl 100€
Artigo 15 - 1 Pocillopora damicornis verde xl 50€


Artigo 16 - 1 Lobophyton xl 45€


Artigo 19 - 1 Euphyllia-paradivisa com 6 cabeças 50€ 
Artigo 20 - 1 Sinularia-mollis 45€
Artigo 21 - 1 Duncanopsammia axifuga com 10 cabeças 65€

Artigo 23 - 1 Montipora capricornis laranja xxxl 60€
Artigo 24 - 1 Montipora capricornis verde L 30€ está colada no vidro trs 
Artigo 25 - 2 Montipora undata (uma verde  e outracreme)45€

Artigo 28 -  Zoantus varias pedras com vários zoantos verdes 20€
Artigo 28a - 1 Ricordia yuma 25€ 



Material:



Artigo 29 - 1 Escumador BM250 com bombas psk2500 e tunze 2500l/h 200€

Artigo 34 - 1 Tunze Wavebox 6215 250€
Artigo 35 - 2 Bomba Tunze 6060 60€
Artigo 36 - 1 wavemaker resun 15000L 40€
Artigo 37- 1 Bomba universal Aquamedic 2500L 50€
Artigo 38 - 2 Bomba Marea 2400L 15€
Artigo 39 - 1 Refrigerador Tecco 300L 200€
Artigo 40 - 1 Aquario 180x60x60 500€
Artigo 41 - 1 Sump 100x50x50 3 divisórias 100€
Artigo 42 - 1 Bancada em tubo quadrado 25mm 180x60x120 150€
Artigo 43 - Movel-Conjunto de placas que revestem o aquario 200€
Artigo 44 - 1 bomba peristaltica Aquamedic 45€
Artigo 47 - 1 refractometro 50€
Artigo 48 - 1 caneta digital Salinidade/densidade/TºC 45€
Artigo 49 - 1 calha Jebo 3HQIx150w balastros electronicos com+ DIY 2x54wT5 balastro electronico 140€
Artigo 50 - 1 filto Eheim classic 250 50€
Artigo 52 - 1 Kit CO2 - botija2Kg + manometro +electrovalvula 150€ Oferta reactor de cálcio DIY
Artigo 53 - Rocha Viva 4€/kg (Os calhaus são rocha viva e os pratos são rocha morta que estão no áqua +- há 10anos) 
Artigo 54 - Areia de coral sugar size branca 2€/kg 

4 - fotos

Envio a Pedido



5 - Aceito propostas por:

TLM: 936170895 ; joaocarloscolacopereira@gmail.com



6 - Modo de pagamento:

Dinheiro no acto da entrega ou por transferência bancária.



7 - Observações:

Peixes em muito bom estado de saúde a comerem de tudo, granulado, flocos e comida congelada.
 - algum do material só será entregue depois de vendidos e entreguesos vivos.
 - os preços são unitários 
 - entregas no local ou envio por correio com os portes a cargo dos compradores.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Olá,
Como não apareceram compradores para o áqua e alguns vivos decidimos (a família)continuar com o hobbie por mais algum tempo, no entanto vamos vender os excedentes.

1 - Tipo de negocio:

Venda de excedentes .

2 - Descrição produto:Vivos


Artigo 9 - 1 Sarcophyton xxl 50
Artigo 10 - 3 Sarcophyton s 15
Artigo 11 - 1 Seriatopora histryx xl 50
Artigo 14 - 2 Pocilocopora pink xxl 120
Artigo 15 - 1 Pocillopora damicornis verde xl 50
Artigo 16 - 1 Lobophyton xl 45
Artigo 20 - 1 Sinularia-mollis 45
Artigo 25 - 2 Montipora undata creme 45
Artigo 28 - Zoantus varias pedras com vários zoantos verdes 20

Material:

Artigo 34 - 1 Tunze Wavebox 6215 250
Artigo 37 - 1 Bomba universal Aquamedic 2500L 50
Artigo 38 - 2 Bomba Marea 2400L 15
Artigo 39 - 1 Refrigerador Tecco 300L 200
Artigo 44 - 1 bomba peristaltica Aquamedic 45
Artigo 48 - 1 caneta digital Salinidade/densidade/TºC 45
Artigo 49 - 1 calha Jebo 3HQIx150w balastros electronicos com+ DIY 2x54wT5 balastro electronico 140
Artigo 52 - 1 Kit CO2 - botija2Kg + manometro +electrovalvula 150 Oferta reactor de cálcio DIY

4 - fotos

Envio a Pedido



5 - Aceito propostas por:

TLM: 936170895 ; joaocarloscolacopereira@gmail.com



6 - Modo de pagamento:

Dinheiro no acto da entrega ou por transferência bancária.



7 - Observações:

- os preços são unitários 
 - entregas no local ou envio por correio com os portes a cargo dos compradores.

----------

